# Now your the best - how to stay that way



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

So as an Engineer I of course consider myself to be the 'Best Engineer in the World' - same as every other Engineer (Smoke) 

However there comes a time when we all must admit that there is someone who, probably by luck and despite not being quite so good overall, has managed to aquire some specialised knowledge that we are not party to. How do you extract that info from him? 

A. Torture him to acquire said knowledge and then throw his broken twitching body overboard, so you are now the expert or
B. Just throw him overboard and pretend the knowledge never existed in the first place or
C. use these sites that have assisted me greatly over the last few years

http://www.eng-tips.com
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com 

Joking aside, I hope they may be of some use to you, they are two great resources and worthy of a place in the 'reference section'


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

before what I joined Harland and Bluff I didn't not know how to speel injuneer now I are one (LOL)


----------



## waldziu (Jun 17, 2008)

Keep it simple.......Engr.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

In the radio room (too diverse to mention) plus......radars/ARPA/echo sounders/logs/ gyros and repeaters/auto pilot/rudder position indicator/lifeboat comms gear/onboard r/t.........et al.

there was usually only you........

no one else.

just you.

alone.

without assistance.

unaided

unsupervised

oh yes...................and the film projector.


----------



## 27780 (Sep 2, 2008)

"If at first you don't succeed - destroy all evidence that you tried in the first place"


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for these excellent links, look forward to gaining more knowledge.

Does anybody want to know the easy way to set the shims in a Weirs up and down pump shuttle valve?
Nobody in the pub seems interested(Whaaa)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I knew a fireman who could imitate the sound of a weir pump very authentic too he was.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

gordy said:


> Thanks for these excellent links, look forward to gaining more knowledge.
> 
> Does anybody want to know the easy way to set the shims in a Weirs up and down pump shuttle valve?
> Nobody in the pub seems interested(Whaaa)


You were obviously in the wrong corner of the pub Gordy, you should look for the chainblocks hanging off the ceiling! Or perhaps, a different pub?


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

gordy said:


> Nobody in the pub seems interested(Whaaa)


Gordy, me lad: You will get this!
Bob


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> So as an Engineer I of course consider myself to be the 'Best Engineer in the World' - same as every other Engineer (Smoke)
> 
> .Nothing wrong with that, its making other people believe it, is the problem
> 
> Tony


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

TonyAllen said:


> Satanic Mechanic said:
> 
> 
> > So as an Engineer I of course consider myself to be the 'Best Engineer in the World' - same as every other Engineer (Smoke)
> ...


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

red them now is i an injinear


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

Just ask a greaser/fireman..he will give you all the engine room knowledge you wish to know(Wave)


----------

